# ladyfish??



## hnfite (Mar 3, 2009)

has anyone been catching ladyfish anywhere, or know where and what there hittin, i am planning on shark fishing this weekend and that seems to be the best bait i can find for them.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

are you fishing from boat or land?


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

they were stacked up pretty thick in the mouth of Hoffman Bayou. i was throwing my net for finger mullet, saw some smaller silver mullet and threw. 

well! Turns out it was a school of small ladyfish. they were thick! got 4 dozen but had no use for them at the time. all 8'' to 12'' . this was two weeks ago . they might still be hanging around. good luck.

Capt.Ollie 

Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I think rays work the best for shark fishing. Pretty easy to catch on sound side rite before you get to FT pickens. Use cut bait and throw it out as far as you can.


----------



## hnfite (Mar 3, 2009)

i have been catching alot of 2-3 ft sharks and a couple nice 4 ft, but i really want one 6-7 ft or bigger, i had that one this weekend but no way to get him up on the pier


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

There were a bunch inthe middle of 3mb the other night , if you're in a boat might check there.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Cliff caught one in the middle of the pass yesterday monday the 26th.


----------

